# MY HOW-TO INSTALL AUDIO/VIDEO, 7” DD IN-DASH TV! W/Pics!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Due to the recent many threads I have seen about TV installation help I decided to do a write up.
Here is my system:

----AUDIO----
-8 & 10 Gauge Power Wire.
-STINGER Custom Pro ½ Farad Capacitor Custom Mounted On Subwoofer Enclosure.
-KENWOOD KDC-2019 CD Player Custom Mounted In Dash Pocket.
-PIONEER Dual Voice Coil 12" Subwoofer w/Carbon Fiber Dust Cap.
-Medium Density Fiberboard Sealed Enclosure.
-MTX THUNDER 421D Amplifier Custom Mounted On Subwoofer Enclosure.
-MEMPHIS Power Reference Co-Axial Front Door Speakers 6 1/2".
-MEMPHIS Power Reference Co-Axial Rear Deck Speakers 6 1/2".

----VIDEO----
-MICROVISION 7" Fold-Down TV Monitor Custom Mounted In Headliner Replacing Factory Dome Light.
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_278_full.jpg
-DSCUSTOMS.COM 7" TV Monitor Custom Flush Mounted In-Dash.
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_484_full.jpg
-LEGACY 7.2" TV Monitor Custom Mounted On Trunk Lid.
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_475_full.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_477_full.jpg
-MICROVISION FM Modulator Custom Mounted On Center Console.
-MULTIMEDIA DVD Player Custom Mounted Under Glove Box. 








-SONY PSONE PLAYSTATION Custom Mounted On Rear Armrest Custom Painted Two-Tone Black & Silver Metallic.
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_492_full.jpg

I don’t smoke I never use my cigarette lighter so I upgraded my fuse from 10 amp to 15 amp in my fuse panel on my cigarette lighter this is a switched 12v source. My DSCUSTOMS.COM 7" TV In-Dash, LEGACY 7.2" TV Trunk Lid, MICROVISION FM Modulator and my SONY PSONE PLAYSTATION are all powered by my cigarette lighter. I tapped into the wiring.

My MICROVISION 7" Fold-Down TV and my MULTIMEDIA DVD Player is powered by the power wire in the dash that powered my clock my clock stopped working so I used the power from there to run these. I tapped into the wiring.

For sound my Kenwood deck has an auxiliary input on it so my audio L&R outputs from my DVD player are hooked up to my deck, I must select AUX on my deck for my DVD player sound to play through my system my audio L&R outputs from my Playstation are hooked up to my FM modulator which plugs inline w/the radio antenna on the deck and I have to set my FM station to 88.1 for my Playstation sound.

For video each of my screens has two video inputs my Video one is my DVD player to each screen, my video two to each screen is my Playstation. I have all three TV’s getting the same video sources and can have two screens playing the DVD movie or Playstation and so on.



So you want to put a 7” TV screen in your double din opening in your dash!
These install instructions also apply to any TV, headrest, visor etc, etc. or other video source.

1. You need to get a 7” TV (a 7.2” screen will not fit at all it is too big, only 7” fit) a 6.5” will work or smaller-5.6” but more work will need to be done a 7” screen is perfect for a double-din dash opening. I had a 7.2” but I had to destroy my dash to make it fit then I got a 7”, they fit perfect I have this one here.
http://www.dscustoms.com/products/DS700HRS.htm
the picture quality is great!

The TV will have one or two video inputs this is the picture for the screen run the video out put from your VCR, DVD player, Sony Playstation 2 etc to this.

The TV needs power from a switched 12v source ignition or key in the on position or straight from the battery constant 12v source but put a toggle switch inline. Use a volt meter or test light to find one. And find a good grounding point. 


2. You will need to decide how you will play the sound through your existing audio system:
A. FM Modulator plays sound through your radio you run the audio L&R outputs from your video source to the FM modulator then the FM modulator plugs inline w/the radio antenna on the deck and you have to set the radio station to a station like 88.1-88.9.

B. Buy a CD player or if it already has one w/an auxiliary input this is used to add an audio input to the deck like a CD changer or other audio input source run the audio L&R outputs from your video source to the auxiliary input on the back of the deck then select AUX on your deck for the sound to play through.


3. You will need to decide what type of video picture source you want:
A. VCR can be mounted under the front passenger seat (I had one for 2 years worked fine, or can be mounted in the trunk-hard to get to tapes though). A house VCR can work but it’s not worth the effort because you will need to buy a DC-to-AC converter w/a receptacle plug in on it. The DC-to-AC is best hooked up to your battery w/a toggle switch inline. Get a mobile car audio/video VCR it has a cigarette lighter adapter made for car use you cut the adapter plug off and run the ground to a ground and the power to power.
The VCR needs power from a switched 12v source ignition or key in the on position or straight from the battery constant 12v source but put a toggle switch inline. Use a volt meter or test light to find one. And find a good grounding point.

B. A DVD player (note: DVD players that use the vacuum loading system can be mount at any angle because the disc is sucked/held in, DVD players that use the slide out tray can only be mounted flat/horizontal because the disc must rest in the tray.
An in dash type DVD player is real small so can be mounted in the glove box, glove box must be cut to fit, anything bigger cannot be it has to mounted under the front passenger seat, mounted in the trunk-hard to get to DVD’s though), or under the glove box like I have mine..

I cut a small 1/2” piece of plywood and mounted under the glove box then used the mounting brackets that came w/the DVD player to mount it to the wood.
The DVD player needs power from a switched 12v source ignition or key in the on position or straight from the battery constant 12v source but put a toggle switch inline. Use a volt meter or test light to find one. And find a good grounding point.

A house DVD player can work but it’s not worth the effort because you will need to buy a DC-to-AC converter w/a receptacle plug in on it. The DC-to-AC is best hooked up to your battery w/a toggle switch inline. Get a mobile car audio/video DVD player it has a cigarette lighter adapter made for car use you cut the adapter plug off and run the ground to a ground and the power to power.

C. A Sony Playstation 2, DVD Player & video game system can be mounted under the front passenger seat or can be mounted in the trunk-hard to get to DVD’s/games though or under the glove box-a mounting bracket must be made). The PS2 will need a DC-to-AC converter w/a receptacle plug in on it to power it the DC-to-AC is best hooked up to your battery w/a toggle switch inline. 

D. A CD Player deck that plays DVD’s. Installs just like a regular CD player but has DVD playing capabilities.

Mounting a 7” screen in-dash.
Here is a pic of mine behind my dash.









I did no modifications at all to my dash to get this screen to fit it fits perfect.
The TV sits up just a tad to show the buttons and not to cover up the remote eye sensor.
I put a tie strap in between the dash bracket to tie it together to act as a brace the TV sits right in not bolted in or anything.
The CD player bolts right in the same spot the dash pocket was.

I hope this helps out any who have any ideas of wanting to do a A/V setup in their cars.
These are just my general install instructions on doing a basic A/V system install.
Use good judgment when doing this and all mods w/your car as to regards of the electrical system it’s a good idea to remove the negative terminal from your battery to reduce risk of sparks or shorts.
I will help you but will not be responsible for your errors in doing this type of install. 
Don’t blame me!
-Will


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

whoa....that was excellent

Great writeup!!!


----------

